# What is the procudure abroad ?



## azmerlin (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi there,

I am new to all of this ( I am the hub) and after several IVF trial it has been decided that due to a high FSH  we need to get egg help.
I have looked into it and mailed a nice lady in Kiev who said that we could come over ther for the procedure and that we may need to be there for 5-7 days.  Can someone please describe a time line for me of what needs to be done between now till birth but specifically what needs to be done before and during the trip to Kiev to get the egg.  i.e. tests we need to do, doctors we need to see before during and after the procedure, what the schedule is while there and so on.
Thanks AZ


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck with your treatment. Try going back to the main board and under the heading International there is a sub-board for the Ukraine. You should be able to chat to people going to the same clinic as you  .
  During that 5 to seven days there is collection of male sample. then collecting from egg donor then embryo incubation then embryo transfer. Then there is the dreaded 2 week wait at home to see if its worked!! If you are lucky then on your test date your partner would be counted as 4 weeks pregnant not 2 weeks pregnant (dont ask, it doesnt make sense!!) After that you just have to wait the rest of the 40 weeks.
  If unsuccessful you may have some frozen embryos to go back for and that is just a 2 day job (arrive, have ET, rest, fly home.) 
If you have to have a whole new fresh go it will be quicker if they have kept some of your sample frozen, so you dont have to be around for the whole egg collection and incubation bit. Your dear partner just has to turn up for the transfer!!
Hope I havent made this sound too complicated. You will be able to find out what the clinics waiting list is like by contacting them or chatting to others that go to that clinic.
Yours, Bree


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

As Bree has said you need to do very little actually in the clinic.
Before you go you may well need to get some blood tests done, your dp will need to get a script for meds usually you can get it from the foreign clinic but it will need making out again by a uk dr which may well involve a charge. Your DP will also need a couple of lining scans before heading off to the clinic. So it would be good to have a uk based dr or clinic to help you.

Then as Bree says you do the business abroad and 2 weeks later a test which you can get done here.

After that the clinic will ask you to have scans at 6 ,8 and 12 weeks( well mine did) I didn't bother with the early one though and they didnt moan.
Since then I have had nothing to do with the clinic.

I had my tmt in Spain so things may be a bit different .

Good luck


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, I went to Serum in Greece but I think the procedure maybe similar.

Prior to treatment we had the required blood tests all done in the UK. I also had a saline infusion scan but that's because I have fibroids. When the results came back, they were forwarded to the Greek clinic.

Once a suitable donor had been found, we flew out for 2 days for DH to leave a sperm sample for freezing and for us to meet the Doctor and see the clinic. The donor then started her medication and I was given drugs to down regulate my cycle. I then had a UK scan to check the thickness of my womb. The donor was also scanned to check her follicles and then we were told when her egg collection would be. Once the eggs had been fertilised we flew out for another 2 days and whilst there I had a 3 day embryo transfer.

Once home we had the dreaded two week wait before I tested and once I found out it was a BFP I had a beta blood test followed by an early scan to check everything was fine.

I hope that helps, PM me if you need more info.

Beth
xXx


----------

